# Paul Masse Bujinkan Blog!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 25, 2008)

Enjoy.

http://web.mac.com/phmasse/martial_profile/Blog/Blog.html


----------



## kouryuu (Aug 25, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/phmasse/martial_profile/Blog/Blog.html


 
Already have Brian, Paul's a good friend and has an excellent insight into his training, i'll be seeing him in 3 weeks so i can't wait, when are you over there next, any time soon, it would be good to have a beer or three with you.


----------



## newtothe dark (Aug 26, 2008)

Great post thanks Brian


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2008)

kouryuu said:


> Already have Brian, Paul's a good friend and has an excellent insight into his training, i'll be seeing him in 3 weeks so i can't wait, when are you over there next, any time soon, it would be good to have a beer or three with you.



I will definitely be over there next summer Norm and we will have to have that beer or three then.  I will be going with Bart Uguccioni and a bunch of other practitioners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I met Paul briefly at the New Jersey Tai Kai when he came over and sat with myself Bart Uguccioni and Mike Asuncion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Paul is very good at what he does and his and Doug Wilson's demonstrations rocked the stage!


----------



## kouryuu (Aug 26, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I will definitely be over there next summer Norm and we will have to have that beer or three then. I will be going with Bart Uguccioni and a bunch of other practitioners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'll be there the first 3 weeks in April, flight is already booked!


----------

